# Links > Tutorials >  Linksys client problem solved

## uNdErTaKeR

Το linksys WRT54g παρουσιάζει ένα πρόβλημα όταν είναι σε client mode και είναι απάνω του παραπάνω από ένα pc συνδεδεμένα. Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται είναι το εξής:

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε τα εξής:

ΑΡ με ΙΡ 192.168.1.1
Linksys WRT54g σε client mode με ΙΡ 192.168.1.2
1 pc συνδεδεμένο στο switch του WRT 192.168.1.3
1 laptop συνδεδεμένο στο switch του WRT 192.168.1.4
Δοάφορα άλλα pc συνδεδεμένα στο ΑΡ 192.168.1.5
192.168.1.6 κτλ.

Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι τα ασύρματα pc .5 .6 μπορούν πάντα να βλέπουν μόνο *μια ΙΡ* από αυτές που συνδέονται στο WRT. Δηλαδή αν από το .5 εκτελέσω την εντολή ping 192.168.1.3 και πέρνω απαντήσεις, τότε αν συγχρόνως ανοίξω και άλλη κονσόλα και πληκλτρολογήσω ping 192.168.1.4 θα παρατηρήσω ότι δεν παίρνω καμμία απάντηση!!!! 
Και μάλιστα αν αφήσω και τα 2 να ping-άρουν θα παρατηρήσω ότι όταν από την μια ΙΡ θα χάνονται πακέτα, από την άλλη θα λαμβάνονται! Ποτέ μα ποτέ αυτό δεν θα γίνεται συγχρόνως.

Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν εγώ π.χ. βρίσκομαι στο pc .6 και τραβάω αρχείο από το .3 δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ μα ποτέ να μιλήσω μέσω VOIP με το .4 ή να έχω οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία με αυτό.

Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι είτε δεν δουλεύει σωστά το parprouted του linksys είτε το hardware του linksys δεσμεύει πάντα μια μόνο ΙΡ με την Mac adress του στο wireless.

Προφανώς αυτό αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα, μιας και οι περισσότεροι από εμάς έχουμε έναν server που θέλουμε να είναι up 24 ώρες το 24ωρό + ένα pc απ' όπου γενικά δουλεύουμε και επίσης θέλουμε να είναι συνδεδεμένο. 

Για να βρούμε την λύση δοκιμάσαμε και sveasoft firmware αλλά και openWRT και κανένα από αυτά δεν την είχε ενσωματωμένη την λύση. Και στα 2 firmware παρατηρήσαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 
Έχει αναφερθεί ότι αν αντί να συνδέσεις τα pc πάνω στο switch του linksys χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα άλλο switch και απλά μετά το συνδέσεις στο linksys το πρόβλημα θα εξαλειφθεί. 
Σε εμάς αυτό δεν δούλεψε και το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν.

Μετά από πολύωρο ψάξιμο βρήκαμε στο forum της sveasoft ένα script, το οποίο και παραμετροποιήσαμε για τις ανάγκες μας.

Το παρακάτω αποτελεί παράδειγμα του client μου που συνδέεται απάνω στον dti. 
Απλά πάρτε το και αλλάξτε τις ΙΡ με τις δικές σας.
To παρακάτω έχει δοκιμαστεί σε openWRT firmware αλλά θεωρητικά λειτουργεί και σε sveasoft. Όποιος έχει χρόνο ας το δοκιμάσει και ας μας πει αποτελέσματα.
Επίσης το μηχάνημα που έγιναν οι δοκιμές ήταν version 2.0. 
Επειδή οι περισσότεροι στο awmn έχουν verison 2 τις εντολές για το version 1.x τις αφήνουμε σε σχόλια. 
Δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί σε 1.x , οπότε περιμένουμε feedback (ανατροφοδότηση στα ελληνικά!!!! μπλιαχ! δεν πάει καθόλου)

Φυσικά πριν εκτελέσετε το script πρέπει νε έχετε βάλει το Linksys σε client mode, να έχετε επιλέξει κεραία και να έχετε ρυθμίσει και την ισχύ. 



```
#! /bin/sh

###by uNdErTaKeR and pan-pan
###version 1.0


###Δεν βάζουμε firewall κανόνες προς το παρόν. Αν λειτουργεί το script σωστά τους προσθέτουμε εδώ αργότερα
/usr/sbin/iptables -F

###Αυτό το setup δεν κάνει nat 
/usr/sbin/iptables -F -t nat



###Δεν θέλουμε το bridge μεταξύ ενσύρματου και ασύρματου, οπότε το καταργούμε
/sbin/ifconfig br0 down
/usr/sbin/brctl delbr br0


###Το wifi αλλά και το LAN έχουν την ίδια ΙΡ π.χ. 10.37.56.47
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192
### /sbin/ifconfig eth2 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
/sbin/ifconfig vlan0 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192


###Επειδή σπάσαμε το bridge, μας εμφανίστηκαν αυτόματα οι παρακάτω δρομολογήσεις. (Στην έκδοση του openWRT που έγιναν
###οι δοκιμές αυτές εμφανίστηκαν. Ίσως σε sveasoft firmware εμφανίζονται άλλες. Αυτό μπορείται να το τσεκάρετε περνώντας 
###χειροκίνητα μια μια τις εντολές και βλέποντας αποτελέσματα) Θα τις διαγράψουμε λοιπόνκαι θα βάλουμε έπειτα τις δικές μας.

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth0
### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth2
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
/sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 vlan0
/sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1


###Προσθέτουμε την δρομολόγηση για το ασύρματο.

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### /sbin/route add -net 10.37.56.0 netmask 255.255.255.192 eth2
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
/sbin/route add -net 10.37.56.0 netmask 255.255.255.192 eth1

###Και τώρα η ώρα για το ενσύρματο.
###Ορίζουμε τα routes ένα προς ένα όλων των υπολογιστών
###που είναι συνδεδεμένοι ενσύρματα στο WRT54g. Αυτό βέβαια
###είναι λίγο κουραστικό αλλά γίνεται μονάχα μια φορά. Αυτή κανονικά
###είναι η δουλειά του parprouted (το κάνει αυτόματα) αλλά στην 
###περίπτωσή μας δεν παίζει.

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.48 eth0
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.49 eth0
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.50 eth0
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
/sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.48 vlan0
/sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.49 vlan0
/sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.50 vlan0



###Κάνουμε επανείινηση του ασύρματου interface και 
###συνδεόμαστε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο που επιθυμούμε. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 down
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 up
### /usr/sbin/wl join awmn
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 down
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 up
/usr/sbin/wl join awmn


###ορίζουμε ως default gateway
###το ap που συνδεόμαστε ή το ΙΡ  του gateway 
###που μας έδωσε ο κόβος που συνδεόμαστε απάνω
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### route add default gw 10.37.56.1 eth2
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
route add default gw 10.37.56.1 eth1


###Και τέλος οι μαγικές εντολές. Χωρίς αυτές δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα.
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x :
### echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/proxy_arp
### echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth2/proxy_arp
###Για WRT54g ver.2 :
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/vlan0/proxy_arp
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/proxy_arp
```

Αν μετά την εκτέλεση αυτού του script δεν βγάλει κανένα error ή μήνυμα, τότε όλα λειτούργησαν ρολόι και ακόμα σημαντικότερο το linksys σας θα λειτουργεί από εδώ και έπειτα ρολόι!!!!!

Τώρα πρέπει να περάσουμε το script ώστε να εκτελείται κάθε φορά κατά την εκκίνηση, γιατί αλλιώς θα πρέπει να το εκτελούμε εμείς κάθε φορά που χάνεται το ρεύμα κτλ., πράγμα άβολο.
Στον κατάλογο /etc/init.d/ υπάρχουν όλα τα αρχεία τα οποία εκτελούνται κατά την εκίνηση. Αυτά παρατηρούμε ότι αρχίζουν από ένα γράμμα S ακολουθούμενο από έναν αριθμό. 

Ο αριθμός αυτός αποτελεί την προτεραιότητα εκτέλεσης. Π.χ. το αρχείο S10boot εκτελείται πρώτο, μετά ακολουθεί το S40network κλπ. Το τελευταίο που εκτελείται είναι το S99done.

Οπότε το αρχείο μας για να εκτελεστεί αυτόματα κατά την εκίνηση πρέπει να έχει την ονομασία Sxx*, όπου xx ένας αριθμός μεταξύ του 51 και του 98 (Όχι μικρότερος του 51, γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να εκτελεστούν τα αρχεία με αριθμούς μικρότερους του 51 Επίσης όχι μεγαλύτερος από 99, γιατί το τελευταί αρχείο που εκτελείται είναι το 99).

Θα δώσουμε τον αριθμό 60, οπότε θα ονομάσουμε το αρχείο S60script.
Μπορούμε είτε να μεταφέρουμε το αρχείο αυτό στο /etc/init.d/ είτε να το αντιγράψουμε σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος, π.χ. /jffs/scripts και έπειτα να φτιάξουμε έναν συμβολικό δεσμό πρς αυτόν.
ln -s /jffs/scripts/S60script /etc/init.d/S60script 



*Σημείωση: 
Εγώ και ο pan-pan δεν φταίμε σε τίποτα αν το Linksys σας χαλάσει, καεί, πάρει φωτιά ή ότιδήποτε άλλο πάθετε εσείς ή το Linksys. 
Σε εμάς αυτά δουλέψανε και δεν έπαθε κανένας μας τίποτα!!!!
Ό,τι κάνετε το κάνετε με δικιά σας ευθύνη.*

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ας το περάσει και κάποιος στο wiki plz

----------


## dti

Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά Βίκτωρα!

Μία παρατήρηση, για να μην μπερδευτεί κανείς, στο:



```
###Κάνουμε επανείινηση του ασύρματου interface και 
###συνδεόμαστε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο που επιθυμούμε. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 down 
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 up 
### /usr/sbin/wl join awmn 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 down 
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 up 
/usr/sbin/wl join awmn
```

το awmn είναι το ssid του ap στο οποίο θα συνδεθείτε και φυσικά πρέπει να αλλάξει ανάλογα με το πού συνδέεστε.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά Βίκτωρα!


Όχι μόνο Βίκτωρα, αλλά και Παν-Παν !!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει και να τα έχω γράψει αρκετά κατανοητά !

----------


## dnargb

Πολυ καλό....
Πως μεταφέρω το script στο linksys?????

----------


## dnargb

Το Script για μένα . Αλλά κάτι δεν παει καλά τα PC δεν μπορουν να κάνον ping στο AP ενώ το WRT54G Ver2 κάνει ping στο AP
Firmware Version: Samadhi - v2.00.8.5sv 

#! /bin/sh 

###by uNdErTaKeR and pan-pan 
###version 1.0 


###Δεν βάζουμε firewall κανόνες προς το παρόν. Αν λειτουργεί το script σωστά τους προσθέτουμε εδώ αργότερα 
/usr/sbin/iptables -F 

###Αυτό το setup δεν κάνει nat 
/usr/sbin/iptables -F -t nat 



###Δεν θέλουμε το bridge μεταξύ ενσύρματου και ασύρματου, οπότε το καταργούμε 
ifconfig br0 down 
/usr/sbin/brctl delbr br0 


###Το wifi αλλά και το LAN έχουν την ίδια ΙΡ π.χ. 10.37.56.47 
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192 
### /sbin/ifconfig eth2 10.37.56.47 netmask 255.255.255.192 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
ifconfig vlan0 220.220.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 
ifconfig eth1 220.220.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 


###Επειδή σπάσαμε το bridge, μας εμφανίστηκαν αυτόματα οι παρακάτω δρομολογήσεις. (Στην έκδοση του openWRT που έγιναν 
###οι δοκιμές αυτές εμφανίστηκαν. Ίσως σε sveasoft firmware εμφανίζονται άλλες. Αυτό μπορείται να το τσεκάρετε περνώντας 
###χειροκίνητα μια μια τις εντολές και βλέποντας αποτελέσματα) Θα τις διαγράψουμε λοιπόνκαι θα βάλουμε έπειτα τις δικές μας. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth0 
### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth2 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
#route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 vlan0 
#route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1 


###Προσθέτουμε την δρομολόγηση για το ασύρματο. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /sbin/route add -net 10.37.56.0 netmask 255.255.255.192 eth2 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
route add -net 220.220.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth1 

###Και τώρα η ώρα για το ενσύρματο. 
###Ορίζουμε τα routes ένα προς ένα όλων των υπολογιστών 
###που είναι συνδεδεμένοι ενσύρματα στο WRT54g. Αυτό βέβαια 
###είναι λίγο κουραστικό αλλά γίνεται μονάχα μια φορά. Αυτή κανονικά 
###είναι η δουλειά του parprouted (το κάνει αυτόματα) αλλά στην 
###περίπτωσή μας δεν παίζει. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.48 eth0 
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.49 eth0 
### /sbin/route add -host 10.37.56.50 eth0 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
route add -host 220.220.1.11 vlan0 
route add -host 220.220.1.24 vlan0 
route add -host 220.220.1.25 vlan0 
route add -host 220.220.1.26 vlan0 



###Κάνουμε επανείινηση του ασύρματου interface και 
###συνδεόμαστε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο που επιθυμούμε. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 down 
### /usr/sbin/wlconf eth2 up 
### /usr/sbin/wl join awmn 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 down 
/usr/sbin/wlconf eth1 up 
/usr/sbin/wl join kznet 


###ορίζουμε ως default gateway 
###το ap που συνδεόμαστε ή το ΙΡ του gateway 
###που μας έδωσε ο κόβος που συνδεόμαστε απάνω 
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### route add default gw 10.37.56.1 eth2 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
route add default gw 220.220.1.10 eth1 


###Και τέλος οι μαγικές εντολές. Χωρίς αυτές δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. 
###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/proxy_arp 
### echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth2/proxy_arp 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/vlan0/proxy_arp 
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/proxy_arp


Αποτέλεσμα του Route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
220.220.1.24 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.25 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.26 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.11 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
127.0.0.0  * 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo
default 220.220.1.10 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1

Help me Please

----------


## Billgout

> ###Επειδή σπάσαμε το bridge, μας εμφανίστηκαν αυτόματα οι παρακάτω δρομολογήσεις. (Στην έκδοση του openWRT που έγιναν 
> ###οι δοκιμές αυτές εμφανίστηκαν. Ίσως σε sveasoft firmware εμφανίζονται άλλες. Αυτό μπορείται να το τσεκάρετε περνώντας 
> ###χειροκίνητα μια μια τις εντολές και βλέποντας αποτελέσματα) Θα τις διαγράψουμε λοιπόνκαι θα βάλουμε έπειτα τις δικές μας. 
> 
> ###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
> ### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth0 
> ### /sbin/route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth2 
> ###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
> #route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 vlan0 
> #route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1


εδώ μάλλον έχεις ξεχάσει να βγάλεις τα quotes (#) και εχεις φάει και το path  ::  ... πρέπει να γίνει:
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
*/sbin/*route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 vlan0 
*/sbin/*route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1


Άσχετο, αλλα IP με 220.220.1.0 για private χρήση???

----------


## ysam

Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν θέλεις το 10/8 μπορείς να βάλεις IPs από το 172.16.0.0/12 η από το 192.168.0.0/16...

Εκτός βέβαια αν το range αυτό είναι "δικό σου" που δεν νομίζω γιατί είναι assigned εδώ..

inetnum: 220.220.0.0 - 220.220.255.255
netname: PLALA
descr: Plala Networks Inc.
country: JP

 ::  

 ::  Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό θα ήταν να βάζεις IPs από τα ranges που ανέφερα παραπάνω..

-Γιάννης

----------


## dnargb

Εκτέλεση Script
# sh s60
SIOCDELRT: No such process
SIOCDELRT: No such process

# route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
220.220.1.24 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.25 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.26 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.11 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
127.0.0.0 * 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo
default 220.220.1.11 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1

Πάλι τα ίδια + τα δύο μηνύματα
Το παράξενο είναι πως το netmask το βάζει 255.255.255.255. Ενώ μάλλον θα έπρεπε να είναι 255.255.255.0
????

edit____
ΑΑ....
η συνδεσμολογία
3PC σε switcer >UTP> WRT54G σαν Access Point > UTP >WRT54g σαν Client > Antenna > WRT54G σαν Access Point > UTP > Server..

οι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να γίνουν στον client σωστά????

edit____
όταν κάνω ping ταυτόχρονα από τα δύο PC στο Access Point που είναι μακριά κάνουν ping και τα δύο...χωρίς να εκτελέσω το script..
άλλα όταν πάμε να παίξουμε κάποιο παιχνίδι και συνδεθεί ο ένας ο άλλος δεν μπορεί να μπεί .... ?????

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αντί για 
route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 vlan0
route del -net 220.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1 
βάλε
route del -net 220.220.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan0
route del -net 220.220.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth1 

και λογικά θα σου δουλέψει




> Το παράξενο είναι πως το netmask το βάζει 255.255.255.255. Ενώ μάλλον θα έπρεπε να είναι 255.255.255.0
> ????


Όχι αυτό σωστό είναι

----------


## dnargb

Δούλεψε άλλα ping δεν κάνει το PC.... ενώ από telnet μέσα από το μηχάνημα κάνει ping στο Access Point


# route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
220.220.1.24 * 255.255.255.*255* UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.25 * 255.255.255.*255* UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.26 * 255.255.255.*255* UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.11 * 255.255.255.*255* UH 0 0 0 vlan0
220.220.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
127.0.0.0 * 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo
default 220.220.1.11 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1
γρρρρρρ...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> default 220.220.1.11 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1


Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι 220.220.1.10 ;

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μήνυμα λάθους σου βγάζει ή εξαφανίστικε;
Ποιο firmware έχεις; 
Τι εννοείς ping δεν κάνει το pc ??
Τι ΙΡ έχει το pc ??

----------


## dnargb

Μήνυμα λάθους δεν βγάζει..
Firmware Version: Samadhi - v2.00.8.5sv 

Δεν κάνει ping το PC στο μακρινό Access Point .. ενώ ο client(WRT54G) που είναι συνδεμένο με το PC κάνει ping στο μακρινό Access Point (telnet).
To PC όμως κάνει ping και στο Client(220.220.1.12) και στο Τοπικό Access Point (220.220.1.11)

Tα PC έχουν IP
1 PC. 220.220.1.24
2 PC. 220.220.1.25
3 PC. 220.220.1.26

wrt54g Client 220.220.1.12
wrt54g Access Point που συνδέετε με UTP με τον Client 220.220.1.11
wrt54g Access Point μακρινό 220.220.1.10

----------


## pan-pan

Τι gw εχεις βαλει στο pc?Πρεπει να του εχεις βαλει το ip του ap που συνδεεσε.

----------


## dnargb

Αυτό έβαλα...
Παιδιά τελικά για να μην παιδεύεστε
το alchemy δουλεύει άψογα χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση..

Ευχαριστώ Παρα Πολύ όλους

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

1) Tα pc's σε ποιό WRT τα έχεις συνδέσει; Σε αυτό που παίζει ως client ή σε αυτό που παίζει ως ΑΡ;
2) Ο client συνδέεται στο .10 να υποθέσω;
3) Στο client ή στο ΑΡ έχεις περάσει το script;

----------


## dnargb

1) Tα pc's σε ποιό WRT τα έχεις συνδέσει; Σε αυτό που παίζει ως client ή σε αυτό που παίζει ως ΑΡ; 
1. Στο ΑP

2) Ο client συνδέεται στο .10 να υποθέσω; 
2. Ο client έχει IP 220.220.1.12 και συνδέετε στο μακρινό AP που έχει IP 220.220.1.10

3) Στο client ή στο ΑΡ έχεις περάσει το script;
3. Στο Client.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Δουλεύει τελικά με το Alchemy ?? 
Ωραία! 
Στείλτο μου και εμένα αν μπορείς στο mail μου

----------


## kozanitis_1

under taker μου λες σε παρακαλω αυτη την ιp που υπογραμμιζω ποια ip ειναΙ?

*Προσθέτουμε την δρομολόγηση για το ασύρματο. 

###Για WRT54g ver. 1.x : 
### /sbin/route add -net 10.37.56.0 netmask 255.255.255.192 eth2 
###Για WRT54g ver.2 : 
/sbin/route add -net 10.37.56.0 netmask 255.255.255.192 eth1*

----------


## trendy

Είναι η πρώτη ip του υποδικτύου.
Δηλαδή στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα έχεις υποδίκτυο 64 ip με network ip την 10.37.56.0, broadcast την 10.37.56.63 και ips για τα pcs τις 10.37.56.1-62

----------


## PrettyMaids

λοιπον εχω κ εγω προβλημα με το wrt εχω v2 με openwrt εβαλα το script κ δουλεβει το 1 pc μονο κ ανα διαστιματα το αλλο τι σκατα φταιει ?

----------


## Montechristos

Μπορώ να εκτελέσω το scriptάκι σε δύο μέρη;
Τι εννοώ 
Πρώτα να εκτελέσω αυτό 




> #! /bin/sh 
> 
> ###by uNdErTaKeR and pan-pan 
> ###version 1.0 
> 
> 
> ###Δεν βάζουμε firewall κανόνες προς το παρόν. Αν λειτουργεί το script σωστά τους προσθέτουμε εδώ αργότερα 
> /usr/sbin/iptables -F 
> 
> ...


Και μετά το υπόλοιπο; Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; 
Αν δεν γίνεται έτσι που το έχω χωρίσει, σε ποια σημεία μπορώ να το χωρίσω για να μην τρέχω και δεν φτάνω;

----------

